

Why does Doctor Barbie cost twice as much as Magician Barbie? - spathak
http://www.slate.com/articles/double_x/doublex/2012/12/doctor_barbie_costs_more_than_magician_barbie_why.single.html#pagebreak_anchor_2

======
srlake
Genius.

